
Ask HN: Why doesn't Apple's Clips app ask for camera permission? - ShirsenduK
All apps downloaded from AppStore need to ask for permissions. The clips app doesn&#x27;t ask permission for camera and other things like address book. How is it doing it and how? Anybody has any ideas? Is it private APIs or whitelisting? Looks like double standards.
======
julien_c
Well, the stock Camera and Photos apps don't ask for permissions either.

